# بعض النصائح والمحاذير العامة بخصوص *** الحمل صحي!***



## الروح النارى (23 مايو 2010)

​*من أجل حمل صحي!*






​
*الغذاء السليم خلال الحمل:*

*عندما تكونين حامل أنت حقاً تأكلين "لاثنين"، ولكن لا يعنى ذلك أن تأكلى ضعف الكمية التى كنت تتناولينها من قبل كما يعتقد البعض. أهم شئ تتذكرينه هو أن أى شئ تتناولينه يمر مباشرةً على طفلك، فتأكدى من عدم تناول الأشياء الضارة بك أو به واحرصى على تناول ما هو صحى لكما.*

*إن الزيادة المعقولة فى الوزن وليست الزيادة المفرطة ضرورية لصحة طفلك، فبشكل عام يزيد وزن الحامل من 10 إلى 15 كج خلال فترة الحمل. مع تطور الحمل تناولى عدد أكبر من الوجبات الصغيرة يومياً بدلاً من تناول وجبتين أو ثلاث وجبات كبيرة، بهذه الطريقة لن تثقلى على معدتك التى انكمشت بسبب نمو الرحم، كما ستكونين أقل عرضة لعسر الهضم.*

*القاعدة العامة أن الأطعمة تكون قيمتها الغذائية أعلى دون طهى، فركزى على تناول الأطعمة الطازجة كلما أمكنك ذلك، ولا تفكرى فى اتباع ريجيم. فإذا تناولت الغذاء السليم لن تكون زيادتك فى الوزن دائمة، بل قد تجدين أن عاداتك الغذائية الصحية الجديدة التى اكتسبتيها خلال فترة الحمل تساعدك على أن تكونى أرشق بعد الولادة عما كنت قبل الحمل. اسألى طبيبك عن توجيهاته الخاصة لك...*

*ولكن إليك بعض النصائح والمحاذير العامة بخصوص التغذية السليمة أثناء الحمل:*

*النصائح:*

*البروتينات:*

*أثناء الحمل تكون احتياجاتك للبروتينات ضعف احتياجاتك لها قبل الحمل. توجد البروتينات فى اللحوم الحمراء، الأسماك، الدجاج، الجبن الصلبة مثل "الجودة" و"الفلمنك"، البيض المسلوق، البقول (مثل العدس، الفول، والحمص)، والمكسرات.*

*الكالسيوم:*

*يزيد احتياجك من الكالسيوم فى الحمل بنسبة 50% خاصة فى الشهرين الأولين عندما تبدأ أسنان وعظام الطفل فى التكوين. الأطعمة الغنية بالكالسيوم تتضمن اللبن، ومنتجات الألبان مثل الزبادى والجبن. ستحتاجين إلى 4 أو 5 حصص يومياً (الحصة تعادل كوب من اللبن أو كوب من الزبادى أو 30 جرام جبن). اختارى المنتجات الخالية من الدسم أو قليلة الدسم. يوجد الكالسيوم أيضاً فى السردين، الجرجير، السبانخ، المكسرات، والبامية.*

*الألياف:*

*تساعد على مقاومة الإصابة بالإمساك أثناء الحمل. توجد الألياف فى الخبز البلدى، الخبز البنى، الخضروات والفواكه الطازجة، البقول، الفول، الفاصوليا البيضاء، والمكسرات. 
*
*حمض الفوليك:*

*تقول الأبحاث أن حصولك على كمية كافية من حمض الفوليك قبل الحمل وخلال الشهور القليلة الأولى من الحمل يمكن أن يقلل من احتمال ولادة طفلك بأنواع معينة من عيوب العمود الفقرى. يوجد حمض الفوليك فى السبانخ، عصير البرتقال الطازج، الفول، العدس، والفول السودانى. كثير من الأطباء يصفون حمض فوليك تكميلى، فاسألى طبيبك عنه.*

*الحديد:*

*تحتاجين إلى كمية أكبر من الحديد لتلائم كمية الدم المتزايدة فى جسمك. اللحوم الحمراء هى أحد أفضل المصادر. يمكن أيضاً أن تحصلى على الحديد من الدجاج، المحار، التونة، الزبيب، المشمش، القراصية، الخرشوف، الجرجير، والسبانخ.*

*النشويات:*

*تساعد على تخفيف غثيان الصباح. أفضل مصادرها الخبز، المخبوزات الجافة، المعكرونة، الأرز، والبطاطس.*

*السوائل:*

*تناولى حوالى 8 أكواب ماء يومياً أو قد تبدلين بعضها بأكواب من عصائر الفواكه أو الخضروات الطبيعية الغير محلاة بالسكر، أو مشروبات الأعشاب الطبيعية التى ينصح طبيبك بها. اشربى أيضاً يومياً على الأقل نصف لتر لبن مبستر أو استخدميه مع الحبوب، فى الحساء، أو فى عمل الصلصات.*

*المحاذير:*

*الكبدة بأنواعها واستخداماتها المختلفة.*
*لأنها تحتوى على نسب عالية من فيتامين "أ" قد تضر طفلك.*

*البيض النئ*
*الجبن الطرى والجبن الروكفور.*
*لبن الماعز والمنتجات المصنعة منه. 

اللبن الغير مبستر ومنتجاته.*
*كل هذه المصادر قد تحتوى على بكتيريا ضارة.*
*الكيك، البسكويت، الشيكولاتة.*
*الأطعمة المملحة.*
*تحتوى هذه المصادر على دهون، سكر، وملح أكثر من اللازم*

*المشروبات السكرية الغازية.*
*الشاى، القهوة، ومشروب الشيكولاتة.*
*تحتوى هذه المصادر على السكر و/أو الكافيين.*
*التدخين والمشروبات الكحولية.*
*كلاهما سموم تضر طفلك أضراراً بالغة.*

*المصدر :http://arabic.arabia.msn.com/Women/MotherAndChild/2010/May/healthy.aspx*​


----------



## candy shop (25 مايو 2010)

موضوع جميل 

ونصائح مهمه 

شكرااااااااااا لتعبك 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## الروح النارى (25 مايو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل ​
> 
> ونصائح مهمه ​
> شكرااااااااااا لتعبك ​
> ربنا يباركك​


 

*شـــــــكرااا ليكى *

**** كااااندى ****

*



*​


----------



## النهيسى (27 مايو 2010)

*شكرا

للموضوع المهم جداا


 الرب يبارككم*​


----------



## kalimooo (28 مايو 2010)




----------



## jojo_angelic (28 مايو 2010)

الــروح النــاري

                    شكراااااااا ليــــك معلوماتــــك جـــدا قيمــــة
                    باركـــــك الــــرب


----------



## الروح النارى (29 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا*​
> 
> _*للموضوع المهم جداا*_​
> 
> ...


 



*شـــــــــــكرااا ليك*

**** ااالنهيسى ****
*



*​


----------



## الروح النارى (29 مايو 2010)

*شـــــــكرااا ليك*

**** كليموووو ****

*



*​


----------



## الروح النارى (29 مايو 2010)

jojo_angelic قال:


> الــروح النــاري
> 
> شكراااااااا ليــــك معلوماتــــك جـــدا قيمــــة
> باركـــــك الــــرب


 


*شــــــــكرااا*

**** jojo_angelic ****


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على النصائح
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## شميران (19 مارس 2011)

*باركك الله على هده المعلومات الجميلة*


----------



## الروح النارى (17 أبريل 2011)

شميران قال:


> *باركك الله على هده المعلومات الجميلة*


 

*شــــــــــكرااا*

*شميران*

*مرور جميل ورد أجمل*

*لك تحياتى*​


----------

